# Community > Clubs >  Rod Rifle Gun Club Palmerston North

## Gopro

Anyone here know process/timeframe etc for joining ? Would appear their website possibly a little out of date ?

Heard its a good range but any actual knowledge or feedback appreciated !!

Thanks

----------

